# CarnEVIL 2013



## Chuck

After months of prep I was able to start setting up the front yard this weekend. So far I was able to get the ticket booth, facade, scare o swing, and roller coaster up. It is hard to see, but the roller coaster tracks go up and over the side part of the house. Still have a lot to do with lighting and few other props that need to go out. Already had a little girl (probably 4 years old) who was riding her bike with her dad, stop and say "Trick or Treat". Guess she can't wait.

I will move part of the fence on Halloween so the kids can go and sit in the roller coaster cart and have their picture taken.


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## circe257

I'm lovin' that evil clown entry.


----------



## spideranne

Super cool, looks great!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet looking set up and I love the bit about the little girl saying Trick or Treat.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

looks fantastic!


----------



## talkingcatblues

That's going to be a lot of fun, especially watching the kids' reaction to that clown face facade. Sounds like some of them are already raring to get in there - you'd better stock up on candy quick!


----------



## mys197gt

The neighborhood glows on 2 ends of the street now!!!


----------



## Chuck

mys197gt said:


> The neighborhood glows on 2 ends of the street now!!!


I swear you could see this from your house. The facade is 16ft tall and 12ft wide.


----------



## Wispurs

Looks great!! I am inspired.


----------



## mys197gt

Chuck said:


> I swear you could see this from your house. The facade is 16ft tall and 12ft wide.


You can see green/red glows on your end, green/orange glows on our end 

I seriously want to know what our neighbors think!


----------



## Chuck

mys197gt said:


> You can see green/red glows on your end, green/orange glows on our end
> 
> I seriously want to know what our neighbors think!


Apparently an older couple saw ANT setting up your stuff. Told him that we must be competing. When ANT mentioned "Ohh, you mean Chuck" they were surprised that we were on a first name basis. We both agreed that they must think that we drive past each others house and go "GRRRR" when we see what each other sets up. They don't know the love we haunters have for each other.


----------



## Chuck

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone. It is a far stretch from what we normally do each year with our display. It has definitely taken a lot of energy to convert everything over to a carnival/circus theme.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Pretty sweet! I dig the giant clown eyes!!


----------



## BIGANT

What do you mean there is no cotton candy what kind of a carnevil is this????


----------



## BIGANT

woot!


----------



## Chuck

The first victims of CarnEVIL coaster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They are so CUTE!


----------



## jdubbya

What a great display. The TOT's are going to love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my goodness what a spectacular set up!!!!


----------



## talkingcatblues

That is great! Love the look on the guy in the back. 

All three passengers look like they're having a great time!


----------



## Headless

Love it!


----------



## mys197gt

Posted this pic in the other thread - will post it here too just because


----------



## Fright Zone

If you need music to finish it off, see a couple track links I posted in the "CarnEVIL Clown-themed haunt music" in the Light and Sounds section. I suppose I can't cross-post BUT appropriate audio always finishes off a unique display like you have going on. It's a must, imho.


----------



## Chuck

Fright Zone said:


> If you need music to finish it off, see a couple track links I posted in the "CarnEVIL Clown-themed haunt music" in the Light and Sounds section. I suppose I can't cross-post BUT appropriate audio always finishes off a unique display like you have going on. It's a must, imho.


Thanks for the links, I will definitely get those. I actually downloaded the Klown album by Virgil a little while ago. But it doesn't hurt to use a few more tracks.


----------



## Chuck

I was able to add a few more props to the front yard this past weekend. It is really starting to come around nicely. We get people stopping in their cars and getting out to look at everything on a nightly basis. All the kids that have seen it so far are just in awe over it. This is by far the most popular display we have done in the past 5 years. Here are a few more pictures of some of the display. I still need to put the zombie babies on the swing and bring the gorilla cage out front.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Chuck

And of course, our costumes for this year. We are the Ring Master and Ring Mistress of CarnEVIL.


----------



## BIGANT

I love the clown skulls the most still!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

BAM! You got it going on!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You two look fabulous, dahlings!

This display is such a great blend of kid appealing and creepy. My favorite guy is the clown spewing water into the pool.


----------



## Chuck

This year was the most successful year yet. We had about 350-400 ToT's, (I lost count). Between our house and BigAnt down the street with his Eerie Acres display, we had people from other neighborhoods coming to our street because their friends called them and told them they had to see this.

Every time a parent came over and thanked me, it reminded me why we do this.
It was an amazing night, and one that I will sure remember.

Here is the last picture of the night. Me and my wife taking the CarnEVIL coaster for one last ride.


----------



## Nutz

Great,Great,Great set up. Well done!



> Every time a parent came over and thanked me, it reminded me why we do this.


Exactly.


----------



## Mattimus

Chuck said:


> Every time a parent came over and thanked me, it reminded me why we do this.


You hit the nail on the head.

Great job on a truly original haunt.


----------



## mys197gt

Our neighborhood FINALLY had that "Halloween" feel to it. Everyone was out - everyone was in costume and it was just.like.the.commercials. LOVED IT!


----------



## fick209

What fun pictures!!! That clown spitting in the pool is an absolute hoot! Also really like that very last picture of you and your wife enjoying one last ride! Great job on creating such a fun, yet creepy yard haunt!


----------



## jackg

I LOVE the evil clown face entry!


----------



## Cat_Bones

Absolutely love this!! Amazing Job!!


----------



## Spenc1118

*Looks great!*

that looks great!


----------

